# Please help - How to reduce smoke smell!



## mattgaide (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey all,

I love smoking food, but have always had a challenge because I live in condensed areas; the smell!

I bought a MasterBuilt smoker because I've noticed the electric smokers yield much less smoke.  The only problem is that it still has that smoke smell.  Trust me, I love it, but not sure my neighbors do.  I'm trying to find a way to contain the smoke smell so I don't annoy my neighbors.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## mattgaide (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought about building something like this.. No idea if it will kill the smell













4d574884021b6c15f5eb6c24704601996bca224a8e.png



__ mattgaide
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## jted (Jun 3, 2015)

mattgaide said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I love smoking food, but have always had a challenge because I live in condensed areas; the smell!
> 
> ...


[email protected], Since you will be smoking in a congested area The smell may not be your problem. It has been my experience that it acts like a dinner bell. You may meet new hungry neighbors and need to smoke more.

In all seriousness you won't be smoking all that much after the newness wears off. If you use a AMNPS to provide the smoke it will be just right and dissipate rather rapidly. I think you don't have much to worry about. You may want to introduce your neighbors to some good smoked meat. That will solve the problem. Nothing like a bribe.


----------



## radioguy (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes sharing smoked goodies is the best way to appease testy neighbors.

RG


----------



## daricksta (Jun 3, 2015)

I place my smoker off to the side of one of my family room open windows and I just get a subtle smell of smoke which I of course find delightful. I smell wood smoke coming over from one of my neighbor's houses and it doesn't bother me a bit. Do you live in a housing tract with small lots or an apartment/condo complex? I wouldn't be too concerned about the smoke. Does anyone complain about the smell when someone is grilling food in their backyard? I don't think so.


----------



## thomas phillips (Jun 3, 2015)

Like others have said I don't think you will have to worry much about angering the neighbors, you will be fighting them off tooth and nail from coming over, lol

That drawing will  not work though, not enough pressure on the smoke and heat to push through the water, it will just back up the smoke and put out your chips, pellets, etc.... however it would make a very nice Bong.....LOL


----------

